# [avid] und .vob dateien



## hellraiza000 (22. Mai 2006)

hi leute

ich habe ein problem...ich habe eine vob datei, welche ich in avid schneiden möchte, da man aber mit avid keine vob's importieren kann, suche ich ein gutes und zuverlässiges programm (am besten freeware) mit dem man vob-dateien in ein von avid akzepiertes format (quicktime, avi-container) umwandeln kann.

kann irgendein programm empfohlen werden

danke!

greetz


----------



## mrjonaz (22. Mai 2006)

servus, 

am besten die vob mit vdubmod als interleaved mpeg2 parsen (also: einfach importieren  und dann per save as => fast recompress als uncompressed avi speichern (achtung: 75mb / sekunde). 

wichtig ist, dass du vorher den sound aus der vob extrahierst (zb. mit belight+gui), da - warum auch immer - der sound bei längeren vobs nicht mehr synchron ist, angeblich wegen der variablen bitrate, mit der dvds ja schlauerweise kodiert werden. 

in avid dann das avi importieren (dauert _extrem_ lange!) und schließlich die audiospur ebenfalls (geht um einiges schneller, dauert aber trotzdem 


falls du die möglichkeit hast, exportiers als uncompressed qt und machs mit final cut, das ist da etwas flexibler. aber die audiospur musst du trotzdem seperat einladen. 

lg
jonas


----------



## hellraiza000 (1. Juni 2006)

danke für den tipp...habs mit virtualdub jetzt geschafft

greetz
ralph


----------



## RizzleOne (17. Juni 2009)

hellraiza000 hat gesagt.:


> hi leute
> 
> ich habe ein problem...ich habe eine vob datei, welche ich in avid schneiden möchte, da man aber mit avid keine vob's importieren kann, suche ich ein gutes und zuverlässiges programm (am besten freeware) mit dem man vob-dateien in ein von avid akzepiertes format (quicktime, avi-container) umwandeln kann.
> 
> ...




Was ich euch auch empfehlen kann ist der *Xilisoft Video Converter*....der ist gratis und kann fast in alle von Avid importierbaren Formate unkompliziert wandeln - mov, avi, mpg.

Der Nachteil an Virtual Dub Mod ist nämlich, dass das konvertierte AVI-File so dermaßen groß wird, dass schon aus einem 2GB-VOB-File ein AVI-File im 40GB herauskommt....


----------

